# Pregnant hamster?



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Okay so recently I had a hamster pretty well dumped on me, and I'm really not a hamster person, but I love animals and I couldn't turn her down... Well now as I'm monitoring her, shes gaining quite a bit of weight, and i can see somewhere around 10 nipples on her belly, the other day i was looking at her and it appeared as though she might have been lactating... is that possible? and how can i be relatively certain that she is pregnant? I know the gestation period is about 15 to 21 days, i've had her for 14, so I'm guessing I'll probably have to wait it out.... but any info on the subject would be GREATLY appreciated.
PS. Sorry if this subject was already posted,


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

:| ... k now im FREAKING OUT... she had her babies already... what am i supposed to do? I know nothing about hamster breeding... :S


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I had hamsters when I was a kid and we had a few accidental litters until mom decided no more hamsters. I can't remember a whole lot about the experience other than the mom getting very stressed and eating the babies because I wouldn't leave her alone (at least that's what my parents told me, I was probably around 7 or 8 years old :lol.

I'd just make sure mom has plenty to eat and drink, keep her in a quiet area and let her be a mommy. In a few weeks the babies will be big enough to adopt out. Maybe do some searching for hamster rescue or hamster forums or something, you just might find someone in your area who is willing to adopt some hamsters! Good luck!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i've been looking ever since i started thinking that shewas pregnant, its easier said than done though. i found homes for two so far i think, and i'll probably keep one to live with the mother, i don't like letting any animal live alone... but yeah, i think im more stressed by this than she is...


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless the hamster is a dwarf, ABSOLUTELY DO NOT keep a baby with her (after they're weaned). Syrian Hamsters are solitary creatures and much prefer it that way. I'm not sure if a mother/daughter team could work with Syrians, but I wouldn't risk it.

Other than that, good luck with finding homes! Try Craig's List, and maybe call your local SPCA to see if they know of any Hammy rescues? Good luck again!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I know of a few rescues already, but i don't want to burden them if i can find homes for the babies on my own, the rescues i know of are already over loaded... i'd just be adding to their already full hands i think. The babies I cannot find homes for will have to go there though. My hamster is a panda bear hamster.. shes rather large so i'm guessing that she isn't a dwarf... but the person who had her before me had her with another little hamster...(not sure of the breed, it was a cute little red one) so i'm not sure if she can have a cage mate..around the time when the babies need to be weaned i'll be sure to monitor her behaviour closely.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

renay said:


> :| ... k now im FREAKING OUT... she had her babies already... what am i supposed to do? I know nothing about hamster breeding... :S


Ok so my grandmother used to be a hamster breeder, and I learned some important facts from that.

Dont try and play with the hamster or touch the babies. Mother Hamsters are pure evil and wont want you there, she will attack, and touching the babies may make her eat them because of the different scent. Once there eyes open and they have fur you should be able to handle them but still, the mother hamster will attack if she is with you.

Hamsters are the number one eaters of babies so keep her on a high protein diet, more fruits, veggies, chicken, ect. This will keep her full so she can feed them all. 

DO NOT, keep the mother with a child, its ok to single off the boys at the certain age when the females become fertile, and leave the females with the mother, but never forever, maybe not even that, I would take them out once they seem eligible to be weaned. 

If its not a dwarf, don't keep any other hamster with another one. You may see that in pet stores, but thats most likely they are siblings and they aren't together for a long period of time. I had hamsters, and hated them. Most the time they aren't friendly, they want nothing to do with you, females bite a lot and so fourth.

good luck keeping them all and finding homes! ;]


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know when they will start opening their eyes? They're already covered in a layer of little hairs, but they're still kind of black and pink lol... I found homes for 3 for sure the 2 i thought i had turned out not so great. so yeah, i think theres 4 more to go but I've contacted the SPCA and there is a wonderful woman helping me out so all should go well.


----------



## iloverexrats (Aug 22, 2011)

hello i was a former hamster breeder just a few months back first do not touch the babies til 2 weeks old and by 4 weeks the babies cna breed with each other at 3 weeksold take them to the vet and have them sexed,second leave mom where she is and maybe put a towel over the cage if shes a syrian dont even come near her syrian mothers are very protective if shes a dwarf they are much less protective (touched my dwarf babys since day 2) i bred both breeds please be care full and like i said at week 3 get them sexed!!!!!  good luck


----------



## bmtiz92 (Jan 7, 2012)

Another thing you can do to help mom along is give her hard boiled egg, little piece of bread soaked in milk, and other fresh foods such as carrots, apple, broccoli (fed in small amounts), and even meal worms for some more extra protein. Good luck finding homes for all of the babies! Everything I've heard is that they open their eyes around 14 days.


----------

